# LOOK! My new tanks!



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I have finally done tanks setups that I really like! :redyay:
I've purchased enough bags of gravel in different colors, decorations and plants to stock 6 tanks! But everytime I wasn't very happy with how they ended up looking. 
I decided to stick with the black gravel (would prefer to have sand but oh well:dunno 
I'm kinda boring so I like uniformity, tanks aren't exactly the same but very close. I had to get a little creative with the flowers because I didn't like the leaves they came with.
Both fish are a little leerie about the filter current but hopefully they'll adjust. :hmm:
1st pic-my green/white marble's tank
2nd and 3rdpic- my HM cellophane? tank
4th pic- tanks together


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice tanks :] lol My tanks all look different......I guess they don't really match lol! The flowers are a nice touch :]]]]


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Those tanks are adorable! And I love the the flowers in each tank, they look really cool!


----------



## squilky (Jun 3, 2010)

I have the same aqueon 2.5 gallon tank. The betta will get used to the current in a few days.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

:thankyou:


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

They are awesome!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

the first pic reminds me of my betta kisame


----------



## caroro (May 26, 2010)

That sure does beat the $10 plastic tanks you can get at walmart.Those tanks are gorgeous. Your bettas make them look good


----------



## WillowTree (May 13, 2010)

Beautiful tanks, set up, and fish. I love everything about them! :-D


----------



## Owlets (Oct 24, 2009)

Lovely tanks! What I do is cover the intake tube thing of the filter with pantyhose, it works perfectly


----------



## RandomFish (Jun 16, 2010)

Gorgeous! I love how neat & symmetrical the setup is. Classy yet cute.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Your tanks are GORGEOUS!!!! <3

I've been looking for similar flowers! Where can I find some? Also do you think they'd look good with brown gravel?



caroro said:


> That sure does beat the $10 plastic tanks you can get at walmart.Those tanks are gorgeous. Your bettas make them look good


Dude. I just heard Mister T when I read your comment! XD "I make this look GOOD!!!" LOL. 
What's even better is that your comment is 100% TRUE! They make the tanks even more wonderful because they are the main showpiece! =]


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

those are so nice!! I too would love to know where you got the flowers


----------



## Hermitpaws (Jun 8, 2010)

pretty!!!!! nice job!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Beeeeautiful!!!


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

its brilliant!!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

caroro said:


> That sure does beat the $10 plastic tanks you can get at walmart.Those tanks are gorgeous. Your bettas make them look good


Cost me just $25 online! Had the MiniBow1 so was familiar with the quality. And compared to the other $25 options thought these were a great buy!



Owlets said:


> Lovely tanks! What I do is cover the intake tube thing of the filter with pantyhose, it works perfectly


I thought about somehow covering them up with mesh since I fear their fins will be swallowed by the filter... your idea sounds much more simple than what I had in mind THANKS!



wallywestisthebest333 said:


> Your tanks are GORGEOUS!!!! <3
> 
> I've been looking for similar flowers! Where can I find some? Also do you think they'd look good with brown gravel?


I found the flowers at Petco, never seen them before in my times inside the store. They weren't with the rest of the plants but at the end of the fish medication/food aile where they display gravel, decotations and tanks all together. 

Needless to say, I saw they flowers and jumped right at them. There was also a nice orange one but it was very different from the ones I got.

I think they would look great with the brown gravel! 
They come with leaves but they end up taking too much space plus they weren't green enough for my taste. They are a sort of pale green with white edge, like a white ribbon plant but with heartshaped leaves.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

ah maybe when I get my bank card situation straightened out I could order them online! =]


----------



## caroro (May 26, 2010)

vilmarisv said:


> Cost me just $25 online! Had the MiniBow1 so was familiar with the quality. And compared to the other $25 options thought these were a great buy!



That's pretty good! I hate that the biORB aquariums are so nice, but expensive as hell! Dx For the amount they sell a 25 gallon aquarium, I could buy a used 55 gallon on craigslist! Screw that! But $25 isn't bad at all!

I'm really bad about small aquariums though. The bigger they are, the better they take care of themselves, but the little ones need constant attention. I'd have to get a filter for all of them just to help me out.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

I love your tanks!! its ok i try to keep my tanks relativly close to the same 2!


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

oh they are so pretty! the colors in the tank seem to enhance the colors in the fish


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks! I changed the light to LED and they look so much better!!!
I saw the flowers at Petland. I think the brand is Sinkables... not sure is that's it exactly. they come in different sizes and with different leaves attached. Very nice looking!
I can for sure check if anyone who wants them.


----------

